# FreeBSD 7.0 update to new ports error when compile in bsd.options.mk



## braveh4rt (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi,

*I* have a FreeBSD 7.0 running, and try to update the ports using `portsnap fetch extract` and `portsnap update` which are running in a jail. The port update is done smoothly.

*T*he problem is when *I* tried to compile postgresql source, an error occurred.

postgresql92-server is the port.

The errors are:

```
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 51: Malformed conditional (!defined(OPTIONS_DEFINE) || empty(OPTIONS_DEFINE:M(server)"))
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 126: Malformed conditional (defined(WITH_(server)"))
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 130: Malformed conditional (defined(WITHOUT_(server)"))
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 132: if-less endif
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 146: if-less endif
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk", line 6428: if-less endif
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 51: Malformed conditional (!defined(OPTIONS_DEFINE) || empty(OPTIONS_DEFINE:Monly)"))
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 51: Malformed conditional (!defined(OPTIONS_DEFINE) || empty(OPTIONS_DEFINE:M(-O3)"))
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 51: Malformed conditional (!defined(OPTIONS_DEFINE) || empty(OPTIONS_DEFINE:M(server)"))
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 55: if-less elif
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 58: if-less else
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 68: if-less endif
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 51: Malformed conditional (!defined(OPTIONS_DEFINE) || empty(OPTIONS_DEFINE:M(server)"))
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 55: if-less elif
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 58: if-less else
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 68: if-less endif
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 76: if-less endif
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 126: Malformed conditional (defined(WITH_(server)"))
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 130: Malformed conditional (defined(WITHOUT_(server)"))
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 132: if-less endif
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 126: Malformed conditional (defined(WITH_(-O3)"))
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 129: if-less endif
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 130: Malformed conditional (defined(WITHOUT_(-O3)"))
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 132: if-less endif
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 126: Malformed conditional (defined(WITH_only)"))
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 129: if-less endif
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 130: Malformed conditional (defined(WITHOUT_only)"))
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 132: if-less endif
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 126: Malformed conditional (defined(WITH_(server)"))
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 129: if-less endif
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 130: Malformed conditional (defined(WITHOUT_(server)"))
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 132: if-less endif
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 126: Malformed conditional (defined(WITH_(server)"))
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 129: if-less endif
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 130: Malformed conditional (defined(WITHOUT_(server)"))
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 132: if-less endif
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 146: if-less endif
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk", line 6428: if-less endif
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 51: Malformed conditional (!defined(OPTIONS_DEFINE) || empty(OPTIONS_DEFINE:M(server)"))
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 126: Malformed conditional (defined(WITH_(-O3)"))
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 130: Malformed conditional (defined(WITHOUT_(-O3)"))
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 132: if-less endif
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 126: Malformed conditional (defined(WITH_(server)"))
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 129: if-less endif
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 130: Malformed conditional (defined(WITHOUT_(server)"))
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 132: if-less endif
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 126: Malformed conditional (defined(WITH_(server)"))
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 129: if-less endif
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 130: Malformed conditional (defined(WITHOUT_(server)"))
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 132: if-less endif
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 126: Malformed conditional (defined(WITH_(server)"))
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 129: if-less endif
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 130: Malformed conditional (defined(WITHOUT_(server)"))
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 132: if-less endif
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 126: Malformed conditional (defined(WITH_(server)"))
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 129: if-less endif
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 130: Malformed conditional (defined(WITHOUT_(server)"))
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 132: if-less endif
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 126: Malformed conditional (defined(WITH_only)"))
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 129: if-less endif
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 130: Malformed conditional (defined(WITHOUT_only)"))
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 132: if-less endif
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.options.mk", line 146: if-less endif
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk", line 6428: if-less endif
make: fatal errors encountered -- cannot continue
```

This also happen*e*d with other source, like nginx which *I* tried to compile.

*H*ow to handle this error? *I* need to use the new software.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jun 10, 2012)

If you use csup rather than portsnap for /usr/ports/Mk to update it, the problem *may* be solvable, many changes to that subdirectory recently (this week). (Though I don't know if v7 builds are still supported...you may have to upgrade to v8 or v9...)


----------



## kpa (Jun 10, 2012)

FreeBSD 7.0 is EOL and not supported, upgrade to 7.4 if you must use a 7.x version, otherwise consider an upgrade to 8.3 or 9.0.


----------



## braveh4rt (Jun 18, 2012)

*H*i, allright

*I* will find a solution to upgrade the system to 9. 

*T*hanks anyway.


----------

